
Ask HN: What is the easiest to use static site generator? - hackercurious
I am trying to determine the easiest to use static site generator.  I have found there are now several hundred static site generators and I understand most of these are forks of the main static site generators.<p>By easiest I mean the most user friendly to set-up and create a site, best documentation, and has an active group of users&#x2F;community.
======
stadeschuldt
It really boils down to your language preference:

For Ruby: Jekyll [http://jekyllrb.com](http://jekyllrb.com) or Middleman
[https://middlemanapp.com](https://middlemanapp.com) (in case you want a site
rather than a blog) For Python: Pelican
[http://blog.getpelican.com](http://blog.getpelican.com)

------
bbcbasic
Inspired by your question I had a quick Google.

This one seems quite easy [http://gohugo.io](http://gohugo.io).

You download the built binary, no dependencies, lots of themes available. Had
it working in a few minutes. (The git clone step didn't work for me but I just
went to github and downloaded the zip.)

~~~
hackercurious
Thanks for the tip on Hugo, it looks good will check it out. There are so many
static s. gens.

[https://www.staticgen.com/](https://www.staticgen.com/)

------
jjude
Checkout Olai, ([http://olai.in](http://olai.in)), a hosted static site
generator. Nothing to setup. Connect Amazon S3 or Github page and you are
done. Bonus: Use your desktop blog editors, like MarsEdit.

Disclosure: Olai is my baby.

~~~
thenomad
Pricing's a bit confusing. Is that 10 new posts a month or are you only
allowed 10 posts ever? :)

------
lalwanivikas
Jekyll.

If you are just getting started, you can read this tutorial I wrote for
SitePoint:

[http://www.sitepoint.com/set-jekyll-blog-5-minutes-
poole/](http://www.sitepoint.com/set-jekyll-blog-5-minutes-poole/)

------
someguy1233
What purpose are you using them for? I tried Jekyll and found it just got in
the way of me creating sites, so I found Middleman.

Middleman is _much_ easier than Jekyll if you want to build any kind-of normal
non-blog website.

~~~
hackercurious
I was trying to want to build a simple kind-of normal non-blog website also.
Thanks for the tip on Middleman.

------
gadders
CityDesk:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CityDesk](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CityDesk)

(or it was 15 years ago)

------
hackercurious
>It really boils down to your language preference:

I was looking for the easiest-setup, operation, posting on web, updating
content etc.

In this way I have only the preference of simple use.

------
tuananh
active groups of user/community: jekyll probably.

jekyll documentation is good too.

it's quite easy

seems to fit with your needs.

